# Shantaram



## brugola (13 Luglio 2009)

Nel 1978, il giovane studente di filosofia e attivista politico Greg Roberts viene condannato a 19 anni di prigione per una serie di rapine a mano armata. È diventato eroinomane dopo la separazione dalla moglie e la morte della loro bambina. Ma gli anni che seguono vedranno Greg scappare da una prigione di massima sicurezza, vagare per anni per l'Australia come ricercato, vivere in nove paesi differenti, attraversarne quaranta, fare rapine, allestire a Bombay un ospedale per indigenti, recitare nei film di Bollywood, stringere relazioni con la mafia indiana, partire per due guerre, in Afghanistan e in Pakistan, tra le fila dei combattenti islamici, tornare in Australia a scontare la sua pena. E raccontare la sua vita in un romanzo epico di più di mille pagine. 

questo libro è fenomenale!!! lo sto finendo ora. bellissimo,.
qualcuno di voi l'ha letto?


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> Nel 1978, il giovane studente di filosofia e attivista politico Greg Roberts viene condannato a 19 anni di prigione per una serie di rapine a mano armata. È diventato eroinomane dopo la separazione dalla moglie e la morte della loro bambina. Ma gli anni che seguono vedranno Greg scappare da una prigione di massima sicurezza, vagare per anni per l'Australia come ricercato, vivere in nove paesi differenti, attraversarne quaranta, fare rapine, allestire a Bombay un ospedale per indigenti, recitare nei film di Bollywood, stringere relazioni con la mafia indiana, partire per due guerre, in Afghanistan e in Pakistan, tra le fila dei combattenti islamici, tornare in Australia a scontare la sua pena. E raccontare la sua vita in un romanzo epico di più di mille pagine.
> 
> questo libro è fenomenale!!! lo sto finendo ora. bellissimo,.
> qualcuno di voi l'ha letto?


 No, ma sicuramente lo comprerò.


----------



## brugola (13 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, ma sicuramente lo comprerò.


ti piacerà da matti.
e sono 1300 pagine di libro.
sai quando non vedi l'ora di riprendere un libro in mano e buttarti nella storia?
fantastico


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ti piacerà da matti.
> *e sono 1300 pagine di libro.*
> sai quando non vedi l'ora di riprendere un libro in mano e buttarti nella storia?
> fantastico


Lascio perdere!


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ti piacerà da matti.
> *e sono 1300 pagine di libro*.
> *sai quando non vedi l'ora di riprendere un libro in mano e buttarti nella storia?*
> fantastico


 Tipo "Il Signore degli Anelli".


----------



## Old sperella (13 Luglio 2009)

un pò lunghetto in effetti


----------



## brugola (13 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> un pò lunghetto in effetti


l'unico lato negativo è che è  altissimo e con la copertina molle.
ma vi assicuro, uno dei libri più belli che abbia mai letto


----------



## Old sperella (13 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> l'unico lato negativo è che è  altissimo e con la copertina molle.
> ma vi assicuro, uno dei libri più belli che abbia mai letto


mmmm ci faccio un pensierino .
Io sto finendo Amrita


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Luglio 2009)

ohio 1300 è troppo ora.


----------



## brugola (13 Luglio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ohio 1300 è troppo ora.


 
ma scusa se un libro è bello e appassionante meglio che sia alto no?


----------



## Old Zyp (13 Luglio 2009)

io me l'ero fatto compare ...

poi se lo sta leggendo ........ alla faccia mia ! peccato sia lenta a leggeere .... probabilmente non gli piace abbastanza !!!!!


----------



## brugola (13 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> io me l'ero fatto compare ...
> 
> poi se lo sta leggendo ........ alla faccia mia ! peccato sia lenta a leggeere .... probabilmente non gli piace abbastanza !!!!!


 
a te secondo me  piacerebbe da morire


----------



## Old Zyp (13 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a te secondo me piacerebbe da morire


 
già so ..... 

mi stai mica dando dello scoppiato ? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









cacchio sto giusto valutando se fare vitaccia a vita, o se viver la vitaccia ! ora è meglio non averlo vicino.... quel libro


----------



## brugola (13 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> già so .....
> 
> mi stai mica dando dello scoppiato ?
> 
> ...


guarda che non hai presente la storia eh?
lui fa tutto il contrario della vita dello scoppiato


----------



## Old Zyp (13 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> guarda che non hai presente la storia eh?
> lui fa tutto il contrario della vita dello scoppiato


 
avevo aggiunto la faccina, non volevo risultar antipatico ...... oggi sono nero nero nero

non ho nemmeno letto la recensione, raccontò una mia amica, ma a questo punto avrà detto solo cazzate ..... 

Bvugola for president !


----------



## brugola (13 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> Bvugola for president !


così mi piaci


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Luglio 2009)

*brugo*



Brugola ha detto:


> ma scusa se un libro è bello e appassionante meglio che sia alto no?


hai ragione, per pigrizia ho fatto una osservazione del casso.


----------



## Old danut (13 Luglio 2009)

E' semplicemente il mio libro preferito e come si è evito da un mio post lo conosco piuttosto bene, quello è un uomo da ammirare, un uomo che ha fatto tante cose e che ha vissuto in pieno la vita. In più lo stile è davvero sublime, una opera letteraria come non si vedeva da anni.


----------



## brugola (22 Luglio 2009)

l'ho finito.
fenomenale.
lo consiglio davvero.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Brugola ha detto:


> l'ho finito.
> fenomenale.
> lo consiglio davvero.


Mi hai incuriosito davvero: lo prendo e a settembre ti dico


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> l'ho finito.
> fenomenale.
> lo consiglio davvero.



muta che lo sto leggendo!!!


----------

